# Recommendations in Wigan town centre?



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I've been sent to Wigan tomorrow with work. Never been, so looking for any decent coffee shops? According to the search function this is the first mention of Wigan on this forum!

Wigan.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good luck !


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Googling Costa as we speak...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Had a quick look on Trip Advisor . . . rather wish I hadan't!! Oh dear . . .


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

A Thermos flask full of filter it is then!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

'I've been sent to Wigan' . . . It sounds so foreboding somehow. And if there's a dearth of decent coffee stops then it is indeed something I wouldn't want to hear myself.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wigan is famous for pies, alas, not coffee.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cafe Rosso, they apparently serve speciality coffee... Says google. EDIT: they serve Mancoco beans, a Manchester based roaster apparently. Seems a tad north of the centre.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I do like pies...

I will check out Cafe Rosso if it's in walking distance. There's one called Lily and Arthur's which has some decent food reviews, but not holding out much hope for the coffee.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey I'm from wigan. Admittedly haha. The only place in wigan is as you

mentioned lily and Arthur's. I'm sure they use mancoco but it's been a while since I've been after moving to Bolton!

theyve changed baristas a few times, some better than others ! So it is hit and miss.

cafe Rosso is a small, ok cafe. The coffee is again.

ok.

lilys has great cake to help haha


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys! Will report back!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

So the verdict is...

There is no verdict. I didn't find a shop in the city centre, and Lily & Arthurs was further than I wanted to walk considering that I was on foot. Though I must say Wigan is far nicer than I had anticipated!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've ended up in Wigan just now after a 4.5 hour drive. Couldn't believe the amount of traffic on the M42 & M6 today. Lots of reduced speed limits throughout various motorway works.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Only interesting thing I saw after 8 hours of driving was...










Brand new McLaren 720S


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That will be Peter Kay popping over from Bolton to pick up some pies.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That will be Peter Kay popping over from Bolton to pick up some pies.


As long as he shared the car!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just one bloke in above car who was test driving it as the car hasn't even been released yet. One of only around 30 made so far.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

YerbaMate170 said:


> EDIT: they serve Mancoco beans, a Manchester based roaster apparently. Seems a tad north of the centre.


 I can recommend the ManCoCo beans!


----------

